# Mobile Sharpening Service



## Scott Nicolson (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi Guys,
I have a business called Curato, which is a fully mobile sharpening service. I use the latest equipment from America to sharpen your scissors and Clipper blades, Please take a look at my website, to see the full range of services available.
Due to Covid, I fully understand that people are trying to reduce the amount of direct contact with individuals so I’m now able to offer a collect and delivery service with a 24hr turn around. 
I also understand that the equipment is a key factor to you operating your business, so will try to accommodate a service that allows me to collect after you’ve closed for the day and to return before you open the following morning.
Please feel free to contact me to discuss your requirements.
King Regards
Scott


----------

